# What I would like!



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

With my rather debilitating illness, I am slowly but surely losing strength, and find myself unable to ride or walk any great distance. However, I am not ready to give up access to wildness just yet, so I am looking for the following:

- 4" tire Fattie
- Rigid suspension.
- 750W motor
- Able to go 40 miles under own power if I break down! (I would be hoping to pedal much of the way myself)
- Something that I could use on blacktop to get to trails, then run on fairly easy trails without anything too steep. 
- Not sure if Hub power is better for this?

I am not aiming to break any records on this, but just want to get out and enjoy some wild places. I live in NW Tucson.

With medical bills for more 'unconventional' cancer care, my budget is quite pitiful!

Anyone have any ideas for something suitable?


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

rockerc said:


> - 4" tire Fattie
> - Rigid suspension.
> - 750W motor


https://lectricebikes.com/collections/ebikes
Lectric is located in Phoenix, I assume they have a showroom. Huge number of YouTube reviews. It has a 500W hub with 750W peak. Its biggest virtue is the $899 price, although you'd likely add sales tax, I didn't.



> - Able to go 40 miles under own power if I break down! (I would be hoping to pedal much of the way myself)
> - Something that I could use on blacktop to get to trails, then run on fairly easy trails without anything too steep.


Questionable 40 miles. 99% of riders run pavement or easy trails. I've never run pavement, mostly 4WD roads, some ATV and single track. Try to keep it under 10 mph for the dog. Did a snow ride Thursday, he had a terminal case of zoomies.

It's quite a handful above 10 mph on rough roads. I'm braking continuously on steep downhills to stay under 10.



> - Not sure if Hub power is better for this?


Now that I've ridden mine for 2-months, hub motors suck over 10% grade. I've got several 20% grades on my rides, I've had to walk it up each. The 52-tooth chainring coupled with the 14-28 cassette is brutal to pedal.

I'm planning on a Bafang mid-drive next year.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Probably your best bet.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...ikes-fat-bikes-bullseye-monster-xe-ebikes.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I actually went for the cheapo Ecotric :

https://www.ecotric.com/products/26...d8O3fv1IJqlxyJuUlbfmcaHh7-xLW5gRoC9DcQAvD_BwE

Ticks all my boxes right now, and if I want, I have some hydraulic brakes in the garage I can throw on there! It has some good reviews, not too many bad ones, and even tho it may struggle on the 40 Mi range thing, it's close and I'll be pedaling a bit!

It's also bloody cheap at $900! I'll be able to afford another few Hyperbaric treatments 

AND... the wheels are ORANGE!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Looks perfect for much of the 50 Year Trail, RC! The orange wheels are just gravy!.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Radium said:


> Looks perfect for much of the 50 Year Trail, RC! The orange wheels are just gravy!.


My thoughts EXACTLY


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

50 Year is also accessible to ebikes, as is Fantasy island, but that's a long way for me! I figure 50 Yr is just about doable on its own power from my house... about 13 mi from the TH. I'll have to pedal the parts along Moore Rd tho, but that's OK, at least on the way out.
I also managed to walk a bit further today: about a half mile up the hill from me and then back... Gonna keep working at it. The bike'll be here in just over a week they say


----------



## josh8811 (Jun 21, 2014)

I would like a 170mm, Santa Cruz, mullet w/ a fox 38 on the front, and a coil on the rear. 35mm front wheel, 40mm rear.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Bike arrived this morning and I got it mostly put together before the heat and fatigue got me!









Heavy old thing, but much of that is simply because I am weak as a kitten right now.

The question I have is as follows... the tires feel very hard. When I measure them, with a good tire gauge, they read around 15 psi each. I can hardly put a dent in them by my own pressure, and I am of the understanding that a good pressure is around 30 psi. I am around 170 right now, and don't anticipate too much hard riding, at least not for a while!

All my other bikes I run Tubeless, can I do that with 4" tires? If they are compliant of course.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

rockerc said:


> Bike arrived this morning and I got it mostly put together before the heat and fatigue got me!
> 
> View attachment 1364931
> 
> ...


15 PSI is actually very high pressure for a 4" tire. I usually run half that on my fat bike. Maybe a little higher for an ebike because of the weight. But I'd start with 12 rear, 10 front and go from there. You're missing out on the benefits of the fat tires at too high a pressure - and definitely NOT 30 psi!!!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

RickBullottaPA said:


> 15 PSI is actually very high pressure for a 4" tire. I usually run half that on my fat bike. Maybe a little higher for an ebike because of the weight. But I'd start with 12 rear, 10 front and go from there. You're missing out on the benefits of the fat tires at too high a pressure - and definitely NOT 30 psi!!!


Thanks! I run all my other bikes between 26 and 30 usually, but when I measured these and they came up at 15 and were still bullet hard, I figured I have been misinformed... The squish of air is what I am looking for on this one


----------

